# extra superfatted soap uses



## SoaperSpinner (Oct 5, 2014)

OK so I made soap for the first time on Oct 3 2014 with 1/2 EVOO and 1/2 canola... I used enough lye for the olive oil but later found that the SAP value for the canola oil different, resulting in an extra superfatted soap that is really hard to wash off (even with hot water). So can I do anything with it? It cleans really well and has been quite effective with gasoline on the hands. Can I shred it to make laundry soap or is it still too unsaponified? I really do not want to throw it away!
Any help would be great!
SoaperSpinner


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

I've done the math on how much lye was missing, and re-batched with lye added to the water used to melt the old soap. It was supposed to work in theory, but I didn't have a whole lot of luck with it. Then again, I suck at math, so probably messed up that part somewhere. The soap was better, but still fairly greasy. Over time, it seems to be improving.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

SS, you can try to rebatch if you calculate the additional lye then combine the lye with equal amount of water. Shred the soap, add the lye solution, cover & let sit at least 12 hours then put in crock pot on low.

I would not use it for laundry soap. You do not want the extra oil ending up on your clothes.

P.s. come join us on the fiber arts forum


----------



## SoaperSpinner (Oct 5, 2014)

no crock pot or steady flow of electricity but THANKS!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

No worries, put the shreds in a double boiler (two pans, one fitted in another, the lower pan with water) over your cooking source.

Another option would be to make a 2nd batch at 2% superfat and incorporate the soap shreds into the 2nd batch.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

I shred it onto asparagus in the fall. They love the alkaline condition it gives the soil.


----------



## SoaperSpinner (Oct 5, 2014)

That might work!


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Usually when I make a soap that has to much SF I rebatch it with one of my 0% sf laundry bars and manage to come up with a usable bar of soap.


----------



## SoaperSpinner (Oct 5, 2014)

NostalgicGranny said:


> Usually when I make a soap that has to much SF I rebatch it with one of my 0% sf laundry bars and manage to come up with a usable bar of soap.


Oh so clever... Will give it a try when I have some time!


----------

